# Use Samsung Image for an RCA ?



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I looked in the FAQ, and did a search and, unless I missed something (possible) I can't find an answer

I will (soon) have a new ready made 300G hard drive to go in my Samsung DirecTivo to replace a failing original drive

I read someplace (I think in another forum on tivocommunity) that all/most of these boxes are "virtually identical" since they were made on the same assembly line, just with different labels for different vendors

If I make an image of the Samsung drive, and apply that image to a blank drive of the same size to put in an RCA box... will it work?

I don't care what brand/model shows on the screen... all I care is that the software on the drive will work

Or, do I have to have a different starting image for the RCA box?

Thanks, John


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I can now answer my own question, after calling Weaknees

No, a drive image from one brand may NOT be used on a drive from another brand


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

And I can answer your question with the correct answer. Yes, it would work just fine, as long as you're talking about two Series 2 SD DirecTivos (not the R10 or HR10-250). What are the model numbers of the units you are talking about? I think RCA and Samsung only made Series 2's, so I'm 99.9% sure you could take the image from one and put it on the other. You would just have to do a "Clear and Delete Everything" on the new drive once you have it installed.


----------



## alkap (Apr 21, 2007)

related question about series 1, will phillips 212 image work for sony svr2000? I have phillips image and I am looking for svr-2000 image.
alkap


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

If you install any other image on an SVR2000 the Sony remote will no longer work without some hacking that involves a soldering iron.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

whitepelican said:


> ..so I'm 99.9% sure you could take the image from one and put it on the other.


I'm 100% sure...

Don't listen to weaknees.


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

Da Goon said:


> I'm 100% sure...
> 
> Don't listen to weaknees.


That 0.1% was on the off chance that one of those two Tivos was a Series 1. I don't recall Samsung or RCA making a Series 1, but I could be wrong.


----------



## alkap (Apr 21, 2007)

ciper said:


> If you install any other image on an SVR2000 the Sony remote will no longer work without some hacking that involves a soldering iron.


I am not going to use sony remote anyway, don't have it. I am going to program universal remote in extender mode. Does this mean that remote codes will be same as Phillips tivo?
thanks for your help
alkap


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

If you install a Phillips S1 image onto a Sony Tivo then it will "transform" it into a Phillips Tivo and the regular Tivo remote codes will work.


----------



## alkap (Apr 21, 2007)

thanks, you are a lifesaver
alkap


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

I don't have the exact model numbers handy, but all 3 (1 Samsung 120g and 2 Rca 80g) are about 5 years old, purchased new from local stores, so I'm fairly sure they are all series 2 models

I have a drive imaging program I'm going to try tonight, to make a copy of the fresh drive (just arrived at 6:30 last night) and if the program works, will just keep the image on hand for future use (since the Samsung drive is dying, I figure the 2 Rca models can't be all that far behind)


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

John T Smith said:


> I don't have the exact model numbers handy, but all 3 (1 Samsung 120g and 2 Rca 80g) are about 5 years old, purchased new from local stores, so I'm fairly sure they are all series 2 models
> 
> I have a drive imaging program I'm going to try tonight, to make a copy of the fresh drive (just arrived at 6:30 last night) and if the program works, will just keep the image on hand for future use (since the Samsung drive is dying, I figure the 2 Rca models can't be all that far behind)


You're better off just going to www.mfslive.org and getting either the Linux Boot CD or WinMFS to make the backup. They're both free, and they're made to copy Tivo drives. Many other software programs will not work correctly.


----------



## John T Smith (Jun 17, 2004)

Well, the imaging program I have won't work... either the Dos or Linux versions
http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/image-for-linux.htm

They detect the drive, but don't "see" anything at all... I'll take a look at mfslive


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

That is because TiVo images are special. They contain the proprietary Apple partition system, and just the system and root database partitions. The other partitions are created as empty partitions when the image is restored, and entered into the partition table and/or root DB as needed. Standard imaging software doesn't know how to do that, just MFStools and such based apps.

FWIW, only the Sony Sat T-60, Philips DSR6000, and Hughes GXCEBOT are Series 1 D-TiVos. All others are Series 2 based.


----------

